# did not find harfbuzz-icu



## pestslent1 (Mar 27, 2021)

I am using 12.2-RELEASE-p4 with a up to date ports tree on a 8 core (pre-Ryzen) cpu with 16GB of ram. It is a fresh install, ( I am using the ports tree) the last two programs (libreoffice & virtualbox-ose) will not install and show the same error while building: configure: error: did not find harfbuzz-icu
It is installed, I even did pkg delete an the reinstalled

 I see the, "Please report the problem to hrs@FreeBSD.org", I was hoping someone here might have a solution before I go that route.




libreoffice:

```
configure: error: did not find harfbuzz-icu
===> Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to [email]hrs@FreeBSD.org[/email] [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/print/texlive-base/work/texlive-20150521-source/config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. a /usr/local/sbin/pkg-static info -g -Ea).
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make[9]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/texlive-base
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make[8]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/texlive-base
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make[7]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make[6]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/tex-formats
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/doxygen
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/doxygen
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/textproc/libe-book
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/textproc/libe-book
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice
root@RebelBSD:/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice # configure: error: did not find harfbuzz-icu
```

virtualbox-ose

```
configure: error: did not find harfbuzz-icu
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to [email]hrs@FreeBSD.org[/email] [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/print/texlive-base/work/texlive-20150521-source/config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. a /usr/local/sbin/pkg-static info -g -Ea).
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/texlive-base
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/texlive-base
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/tex-formats
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose
```
Thanks


----------



## edinilsonjs (May 5, 2021)

Trying to install BIND 9.16 in a FreeBSD 13.0 RELEASE is raising the same error:

```
checking for icu-config... icu-config
configure: error: did not find harfbuzz-icu
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to [email]hrs@FreeBSD.org[/email] [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/print/texlive-base/work/texlive-20150521-source/config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. a /usr/local/sbin/pkg-static info -g -Ea).
*** Error code 1
```
Thanks


----------



## weldong (May 24, 2021)

It seems to be a dependency version update is needed.  I did a portmaster upgrade of the harfbuzz base package to 2.8.1 (it was behind in version of harfbuzz-icu) and it fixed the issue.   I now have both at v2.8.1


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2021)

Update print/harfbuzz and/or print/harfbuzz-icu.


----------

